# What helps you focus into music?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

How do you help yourself get into music when listening to it peacfully at home, where it's just you and the earphones? I find looking at pictures fitting the mood of the music or relate to it's content helps me when I need it, something like a ghost or the moon with a piano for Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata".


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a certain setting for lights and sometimes I’ll light a candle. If I’m curious about something new, I may listen while doing something else and have it on in the background. There can be an advantage to hearing something new or challenging indirectly - there’s often less resistance from the conscious mind - then hear it again more carefully at another time. This is intended as no disrespect to the music because something worth hearing is usually worth hearing again in greater depth.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Headphones on. Lights dimmed. TV off. Bourbon in hand. Visual perception utilizes a huge amount of brain power and takes away form listening.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Headphones on (almost always). Score in hand (or on screen if I don't feel like printing it out... IMSLP changed my life). Read along and listen.

I don't always do this but when I want to really focus, that's generally what I do.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I find it helps to smoke some weed.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I find it helps to smoke some weed.


I thought I was the only one to do it! :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

MusicSybarite said:


> I thought I was the only one to do it! :lol:


I thought you were the only one who didn't do it. :tiphat:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I have noticed that when listening while doing something "automatic" I can really sink deep into it. Like, say, taking a bus ride I've done many times, or making my kids' lunches the night before a school day.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

My ears are also much more attuned in the dark. I don't read music, otherwise I'm sure I would make use of a score, but just having an idea of the overall structure of an instrumental composition to be able to follow along with the musical argument keeps me focused. With music that has lyrics, I always make sure to follow along with a transcription of the words.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ideal listening is with a marked-up score and a pencil to do more marking-up.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> How do you help yourself get into music when listening to it peacfully at home, where it's just you and the earphones? I find looking at pictures fitting the mood of the music or relate to it's content helps me when I need it, something like a ghost or the moon with a piano for Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata".


I have the need to understand the context in which the music was written, so the first step for me is to read about the music I'm going to listen to. Then, I look for recommendations of performances, and listen to a few bars of the music in some of the different recordings that were most recommended and that are available to me. Finally, I choose one of these recordings, close the doors and windows of the room where I am, close my eyes and start the listening process, sometimes lying down for added comfort.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I should also say that live performances and video performances can concentrate the mind quite marvelously on the music. I often notice things because I'm looking at a given instrument group.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

1. Brush off any dust on the bass driver. Better still, hoover the carpet first.
2. Make sure the rocking chair has not been shifted away from the sweet spot.
3. A glass of Lagavulin (or anything you fancy).
4. Leave the phone and the tablet in another room.
5. Nothing beats closing my eyes.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Two of today's new threads are about concentrating on music! I just go with where the music takes me. If I find I am not engaged with it at some level, I will probably stop and find something else to listen to. I love listening to music while I am working or just relaxing (and reading a book, for example). I probably concentrate on music most deeply when I am driving but road noise can drown out too much of some music. As for weed, it can help when hearing something very different but it impedes my overall sense of the whole, which is an important element of classical music for me.


----------



## Tinaj0669 (Sep 20, 2020)

While sitting in a cozy chair with earbuds in and lights dimmed is preferable sometimes that’s a recipe for a nap instead of focusing on music. So a walk outside becomes the best option. Nature often inspires new interpretations and connections.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I usually don't need anything special. I am ready to focus on music, when I am ready to listen. I only listen when I want to focus.

I hardly ever listen to music unless it is going to be my primary activity. I do not listen while doing another activity, or as background.

I also find, that listening through my speaker system, requires less focus than listening with headphones. It is so much more visceral than headphones, I just get drawn in so much easier.


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

I do both but my dayjob as a programmer lets me listen while doing it. It is very easy.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

When I really want to concentrate on a piece I close my eyes and try to follow each line and texture in my mind's eye.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Headphones, closed curtains, no lights, a cup of tea (with a Thermo full next to it), phone on silence, and telling my wife “listening to classical music (again)”. done.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I do not use any headphones, also recommend not to. No smoking, no heavy drinking, eat less snacks, doing some sporty things, read some books, drink more cool water and coffee, simple life helps concentrate on anything.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I can focus on music very easily and almost at anytime, no need for any aids. If I have a score, there is even more concentration involved. I have a good set of phones and do enjoy being isolated by them if the recording is a good one.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> I can focus on music very easily and almost at anytime. If I have a score too, there is even more concentration involved.


I suspect that has to do with having your ears trained, and became familiar with different styles and conventions, and you can pick up a lot of stuff a casual listener wouldn't.


----------



## Bourdon (Jan 4, 2019)

mikeh375 said:


> I can focus on music very easily and almost at anytime, no need for any aids. *If I have a score, there* is even more concentration involved. I have a good set of phones and do enjoy being isolated by them if the recording is a good one.


Even reading a silly libretto helps you stay focused so your mind doesn't wander.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I suspect that has to do with having your ears trained, and became familiar with different styles and conventions, and you can pick up a lot of stuff a casual listener wouldn't.


I suppose so Phil, it'll be similar for anyone involved with music I guess. I'm still hungry to learn and that's why I love following scores and studying bits that stand out to my ears.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Staring at the score makes me notice more.


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

I also prefer speakers to headphones, but I use both. All I need to focus on music is to have it playing - sometimes I have to focus on not showing my annoyance to those who can't - those who feel the need to chatter. And I have learned to hide that after all these years; after all, people are more important than my own hedonistic enjoyment. Still, I find myself sometimes thinking _why can't you just shut the frick up?_


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

People is not important, sorry in this forum let me say the bluntest way, because the truth is also a part of the arts, lets face the harshest and most uncomfortable truth. People is important as long as we need them, their work, their conformity, their resources. Going out with people thing is pointless in a way nobody really cares about you so you go out with them. Such innocently stupid thing is nothing to treasure about. Art can keep a person alone while people serve each other without much pointlessness. Everybody just takes themself too seriously, that is the evil of all humanity. What is important? be true to yourself, everything else is useless.


----------

